# Annual Renewal of SIM Card



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

I need to renew my data sim. Usually get the 3 PAYG 4G Trio Data SIM Pack with 12GB Data from http://www.mymemory.co.uk/3-payg-4g-tri ... -data.html , but over the past year it has dropped connection quite a lot. Probably just the signal, but wanted to know if anyone has discovered any better SIM?

Thanks


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

This one is entirely free and gives you 200mb a month which is enough for Audi Connect so long as you don't stream music or use it as a hotspot.

https://3g.co.uk/three-data-reward-sim


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Scott, I was just looking at these, so just ordered a couple to have for standby.

What I really need is about 6gb of data for 3 months as I am travelling across Europe and then plan to sell the TT on my return. I was looking at the EE offering and see that it has 4G or LTE in Europe. Has anyone used EE?


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Hi,

I've tried the three free data sim, but it's not really working.
The car connects, shows LTE, 3, good signal. Calendar seems to work, WiFi hotspot connects to device, but no internet access. Weather, news etc tries to load content, but never achieves it.
The only page I can get from three is one saying the sim is ineligible (and suggests I top up).
I've not been able to initiate any registration process.

Interestingly, the car says it's downloaded more than 13Mb.

Any advice?

R


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Did you activate it? Takes a bit of faffing to register it, from memory you have to connect to the car's WiFi and then use your phone to register the card.


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Not successfully, no. Connected my iPad in car, but only got the "sim ineligible " page.

Have you got it to work?


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Yes, once activated I've had no problems. If you can use another device to activate it maybe?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Hi,
I used the yearly SIM for a couple of years but thought it expensive for the little use I gave it.

Following posts I tried the three free data SIM. As said it was a job to register and a bit intermittent.

Following posts again on the subject I decided to try tethering my phone. It works a treat and doesn't seem to affect my monthly usage either. Since them I haven't bothered with the SIM. I'm with EE.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I have tried Three and EE but the coverage on both in the east of England is terrible. So I am back with giff gaff which is expensive but works. Tethering sounds interesting though, I will have to take a look into that.


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

Cheers Scott, that finally worked.
Had to dig out my old HTC wildfire, as my only std sim device!

I let Audi Connect start up using my home WiFi, since this part seems data heavy, then swapped over to my newly activated Three sim.

I am a bit underwhelmed really. Bit of news, bit of weather. Does traffic info need setting up, or does it just appear in the sat nav?


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

Go into map settings and ensure online traffic data is ticked, that's about it. A bit underwhelming yes, that's why I've gone with Carplay eventually, bang up to date maps and full Tidal integration.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

If you have your phone in the car, connected and with the MyAudi APP running then other things like Amazon Music, Napster, Internet Radio, calendar & Twitter become available too. With a data sim in the car you can set the car to use just that sim for data, rather than exhausting your phone data, which might be an issue if you are on a limited plan.


----------

